# Nickelback 2010 Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada

Tue 04/06/10 London, ON The John Labatt Centre 
Thu 04/08/10 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Fri 04/09/10 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Sun 04/11/10 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place


----------



## bagpipe

Oooof!


----------



## shoretyus

Thanks for the heads up. I will be sure to get gigs on those dates.

Does it normally take two days to get from London to Toronto? I guess they are figuring on traffic.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Not a lot of love going on here


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## shoretyus

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not a lot of love going on here


Well the combination of dealing with Ticketmaster AND Nickleback maybe too much for my frail system.


----------



## bagpipe

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not a lot of love going on here


I guess someone must love them because they sell a shitload of CDs and play the biggest venues. I just don't personally know anyone who likes them (or who *admits *to liking them?).


And they're Canadian! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## MaxProphet

i used to work with a person who loved nickelback and listened to their CD for 3 days straight @ work when it came out. it was like some strange scene from the twilight zone...


----------



## KujaSE

They're a textbook radio rock band, and they're amazing at doing what they do to a formula. Claim they suck all you want, if you could do it, you would.


----------



## torndownunit

bagpipe said:


> I guess someone must love them because they sell a shitload of CDs and play the biggest venues. I just don't personally know anyone who likes them (or who *admits *to liking them?).
> 
> 
> And they're Canadian! :smilie_flagge17:


I don't know a single person who owns a Nickleback, Celine Dion, or Shania Twain CD. BUt according to the album sales, almost every household in Canada should have a cd by at least one of them lol.

It's either a mystery, or a lot of people are lying about it lol.


----------



## Robert1950

I shall keep my distance,... unless they want me to spend some of their money. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus

KujaSE said:


> They're a textbook radio rock band, and they're amazing at doing what they do to a formula. Claim they suck all you want, if you could do it, you would.


I suck too..... so I can hate them if I want....


----------



## Robert1950

[youtube=option]vQzhOyHTarU[/youtube]


----------



## LarryLimerick

That's a funny video!


----------



## WCGill

Also not a fan, but my Mother, who's up in years, knows the boys' Grandmother and tells me time and again "You know the Nicklebacks?-they can't read a note of music."


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> I don't know a single person who owns a Nickleback, Celine Dion, or Shania Twain CD. BUt according to the album sales, almost every household in Canada should have a cd by at least one of them lol.
> 
> It's either a mystery, or a lot of people are lying about it lol.


Nah. I know who's making up for you and I in spades: my dad, my uncles. They're buying all of everything all three of those artists you mention put out.


----------



## Big White Tele

Thanks for the warning, Luckily, I'll be out of town.


----------



## TubeStack

They're absolutely huge with the 12 and under, just-starting-guitar-lessons/haven't-discovered-cool-music-yet crew, and with the skinny 19 year old who just started working at the car plant and spends every paycheque upgrading his Sunfire's subwoofer, and a few Gr 9 girls who like to "rock."

That and the odd drunk MILF, here and there. 

Pretty much sums up the entire Nickelback fan base.


----------



## KujaSE

TubeStack said:


> They're absolutely huge with the 12 and under, just-starting-guitar-lessons/haven't-discovered-cool-music-yet crew, and with the skinny 19 year old who just started working at the car plant and spends every paycheque upgrading his Sunfire's subwoofer, and a few Gr 9 girls who like to "rock."
> 
> That and the odd drunk MILF, here and there.
> 
> Pretty much sums up the entire Nickelback fan base.


I don't think you could really be further off on that demo haha. They appeal to an older audience. You legitimately believe Nickelback's fan base is strong with 12 and under?


----------



## TubeStack

KujaSE said:


> ... They appeal to an older audience...


Yes, drunk MILFs were mentioned.



KujaSE said:


> ... You legitimately believe Nickelback's fan base is strong with 12 and under?


Every second kid with a $200 guitar-and-practice-amp Xmas special, coming in for his free first lesson, usually brings a low-quality mp3 of some Nickelback tune he's dying to learn, usually to impress a couple Gr 9 girls that live on his street.


----------



## Rick31797

I like them and i am way over 12 yrs old by 40 years. I like there method of writing.. its much different.. there is a nitch there, and i don't believe it all sounds the same , like ZZ-top

Chad can write a heavy rock to ballad and he does it very well.. yes he does write the songs. He has a way with words, mostly about sex.. There live shows are full of explosions , much better then watching ZZ-top stand there in one spot for an 1hr and a little bit.. oh my such a boring time.

I think Nickelbacks last Cd was there best work yet..not a bad song on it.

Rick


----------



## TubeStack

Hey, not looking for a "my band's better than your band" squabble. 

Let's leave that up to the 12 year olds.


----------



## 5ronins

dude we're missing the obvious, it american fans i always thought

albeit i thought there first album was kinda cool but they never grew, in fact the music got simple............


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Used to like them a lot but the whole formulaic approach wore thin after awhile. It all sounds the same to me. The most recent songs I've liked were Photograph and Rockstar. That's about it. Now those tunes just grate on my nerves. 

I think Chad getting busted for impaired driving just down the street from my place put the nail in the coffin.

They're not losing much money from me not being a fan. 

There doing enough to appeal to a lot of people. They seem to be rolling in dough. Good for them.


----------



## TubeStack

Stratin2traynor said:


> ... There doing enough to appeal to a lot of people. They seem to be rolling in dough. Good for them.


Yep.


......


----------



## ne1roc

Another lonely Nickleback fan here (on this forum at least)! I am going to try see the Toronto show if possible show. These guys are brilliant hit machines and if the guys who hate this band so much, bothered to listen to the entire cd's, they would probably discover their songs don't all sound they same. 

It is unfortunate that a Canadian band gets slagged so much by it's fellow countrymen, particularly by a bunch of musicians such as the members of this forum. I can understand if its not your preferred choice of music, and if you choose not to listen to them, that's fine. 

The negative comments here sound like the 12-16 year olds, that many here claim is their core audience? Shit, I was young too.........back in the 80's when I slagged bands because I didn't like the music they played...........
but I grew up, and discovered that all music is good. Hell I even saw Celine Dionne in Vegas.hwopv It was a fantastic show..............if you can get by her annoying personality.


----------



## Gunny

For me, they're like Pee Wee Herman. You either love them or hate them.

I find their songs ALL sound the same. If one comes on the radio, I change the station. It would be a strange world if we all liked the same music.

No harm; no foul.


----------



## metallica86

ne1roc said:


> The negative comments here sound like the 12-16 year olds, that many here claim is their core audience? Shit, I was young too.........back in the 80's when I slagged bands because I didn't like the music they played...........
> but I grew up, and discovered that all music is good. Hell I even saw Celine Dionne in Vegas.hwopv It was a fantastic show..............if you can get by her annoying personality.




+1, my gf and I love Nickelback too, and I'm looking for a ticket for both of us. Their lyrics is pretty cool and meaning, also I love their video clip, all clip have meant something.... 

and at least I love to see their MEsa boogie on stage, And I didn't know thhat they are Canadian loool :smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------

